# Phone w/RUU 2.11.605.9 Rootable?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Got a replacement bolt & it came with 2.11.605.9 will I still be able to root this thing?


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Use the Revolutionary Method

Luke


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Some say to downgrade to the. 5 RUU or revo won't work.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, flash a .5 RUU and then Revo.

Unless Revo has been updated....which I do not know.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Got a replacement bolt & it came with 2.11.605.9 will I still be able to root this thing?


Yep. Got ky replacement last wk. Just downgrade & rev. There's a downgrade thread w the link in here somewhere...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Purple Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone, I was waiting to activate this replacement until I made sure one way or another I could root it, so to downgrade, Im assuming I find the 2.11.605.5 RUU thats flashable in hboot flash that first then I should be able to root? Thanks again for the help...this is a great example of why RootzWiki is the best!!!

Im gonna run it stock a few days to make sure it works proper before rooting it, I got until friday to send my old one back.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Can someone post a link to where I can find the revolutionary root dowbload? Thanks.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

http://revolutionary.io/









Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Purple Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry for all the questions as Ive never used the rev root method before, so after i downgrade to 2.11.605.5 & I have dled to my pc the rev root, do i simply plug ph into pc & run rev root, I cant locate any specific how to on doing it. Thanks again for all help.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey heavy, I remember you from the Ultimate Droid days on another forum. 
Here's what I used to root 2 Tbolts. 
http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thunderbolt-development/7218-how-downgrade-get-s-off-after-updating-latest-ota-2-11-605-9-a.html

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Make sure to immediately go into airplane mode after the downgrade as it will try to Ota update to 605.9Also this youtube video might help. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=-UK_CiB2SYk&v=-UK_CiB2SYk&gl=US

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Awsome guys & thanks, I havnt had a chance to do this yet (do to work) but hope to get to it this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

smtom said:


> Hey heavy, I remember you from the Ultimate Droid days on another forum.
> Here's what I used to root 2 Tbolts.
> http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thunderbolt-development/7218-how-downgrade-get-s-off-after-updating-latest-ota-2-11-605-9-a.html
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Wow, if only everything in life was this easy...followed that link, rooted again. Thanks bro.


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

hrdnhvy said:


> Wow, if only everything in life was this easy...followed that link, rooted again. Thanks bro.


Most cool, glad to help!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

